# Esquissette: "The Vexed Philosopher"



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

This is the original "serial material" stuff with some added stuff to complete it as an "esquissette." I realized that it could perhaps be like a modern version of an Alkan esquisse, and Alkan was also known to give petite pieces peculiar add ons to the title, hence "esquissette." I have another thing that qualifies as an esquisette already written. At minimum, I'm going to write one more, at maximum up to 16 total esquissettes or more. These will be my opus 1. So here is a sampling of what opus 1 will consist of, "Vexed Philosopher" as I'm calling it.

http://musescore.com/user/24280/scores/43280

Edit: when I have all these written, I will perform them on the clavichord and post the videos here!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> This is the original "serial material" stuff with some added stuff to complete it as an "esquissette." I realized that it could perhaps be like a modern version of an Alkan esquisse, and Alkan was also known to give petite pieces peculiar add ons to the title, hence "esquissette." I have another thing that qualifies as an esquisette already written. At minimum, I'm going to write one more, at maximum up to 16 total esquissettes or more. These will be my opus 1. So here is a sampling of what opus 1 will consist of, "Vexed Philosopher" as I'm calling it.
> 
> http://musescore.com/user/24280/scores/43280
> 
> Edit: when I have all these written, I will perform them on the clavichord and post the videos here!


Sounds like a plan. don't forget where to place the mic, and remember to tell us TCers to keep the volume down.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Wait, so if I'm not mistaken, the tone row thing starts in the 2nd measure, right? Then, in the 4th measure, it gets taken up by the left hand. Then in the 6th, some type of variation occurs. So, 2, 4, and 6 is where you develope the tone row, while 1, 3, and 5 serve as episodes of some sort. I guess you're hiding something about odd and even numbers. Am I correct in my analysis?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Wait, so if I'm not mistaken, the tone row thing starts in the 2nd measure, right? Then, in the 4th measure, it gets taken up by the left hand. Then in the 6th, some type of variation occurs. So, 2, 4, and 6 is where you develope the tone row, while 1, 3, and 5 serve as episodes of some sort. I guess you're hiding something about odd and even numbers. Am I correct in my analysis?


Being too analytical my friend. The tone row is essentially the backbone behind the first phrase of most of the first two measures, but other than that, no inversions or variations are used in the atonal sense, except I experimented with using a matrix notes in the ending phrase of the second measure. The rest is all done by intuition completely. Its the themes that are varied a bit, but not much.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Sounds like a plan. don't forget where to place the mic, and remember to tell us TCers to keep the volume down.


Sorry about the file, it is awfully loud, TCer's you are warned to turn down your volume!


----------

